# Apbt And Ambully



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Critiques?I think the APBT is better.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very Nice. I can draw too....Stick figures...lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i like them both alot.. nice job


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice art work!


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

Rushed the black dog and fucked up his feet and legs


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Those are awesome, I love them.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish I could draw!  Great job!


----------

